# Battery help



## charlieb83 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all.

Last week when I went to start my car, the battery was dead. I don't think I left any lights on and my car shuts any lights you DO leave on after some time anyways. Roadside boosted the battery and since then I have had no problems starting the car. I was going to buy a new battery but now I'm not sure if I need to. Is it normal that a battery that needs to be replaced will work for a week (so far) after needing to be boosted?

My car is a 2007 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE
Leased it new July 2007. Bought it out July 20011. I've never replaced the battery before.

Thanks for all your help.

Charlie


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Batteries generally last 5 to 7 years depending on quality. Since your's appears to be around 5 years old, it may need to be replaced. Before replacing the battery, first get it checked out at an auto parts store. Also have them check the charging circuit. Make sure the battery cable connectors are clean and tight.


----------

